# The Term Moro



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

HI RICH

YOU SAID 


YOU SAID 
you say this and I say that. It all comes from different people from the PI and nothing is constant. There are no absolutes. 

Go Search the Eskrima Digest for Moro and see how upset some Filipinos get about the term.

REMEMBER THE MORO'S ARE A MINORITY IN THE pi MAYBE  only 5% or less...

The term moro can not be derogatory, evidence of this include the " muslims" independence movement calling themselves the MILF the moro islamic liberation front...
also in chavacano it simply means muslim but as i have said earlier many of the rich (higherclass) moros want to be called muslim... but the majority of the people in zamboanga and basilan use the term MORO..

thanks 
Terry..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2003)

Please see http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6987


Also, Terry has asked this to go to e-mail, so I will.


----------

